# Wildsau-Aufbau



## der-gute (6. April 2008)

Moin

werde mir ja, wenn nicht jemand gute Argumente dagegen findet, diesen Rahmen hier kaufen:





So jetzt die Fragen:

Im Rahmen ist ein 1.5 Steuerrohr und ein Brunn 1.5 Steuersatz verbaut. Laut Alutech ist der Rahmen für 180 mm Gabeln konstruiert. Er hat ein Fox Vanila Federbein mit 200 mm Federweg.
Daher gibts wohl nur die Marzocchi 66 RC3 oder eine der Totem Gabeln für 1.5 Steuersätze.
Oder wäre es intelligenter, einen 1 1/8 Steuersatz zu verbauen um eine Boxxer oder 888 zu nutzen.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## yamann (6. April 2008)

Wenn Du nur im Park shredden willst, versuchs doch mit ner 888 und dem
x-long Steuersatz mit Reduzierstück von Alutech. Mein Schwager ist voll damit zufrieden. 
In meiner Sau (Enduro) fahr ich ne 66 light eta von 2006 und würde das Gäbelchen nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten (falscher Ölstand) nicht mehr hergeben.
Von einer Totem würde ich lieber die Finger lassen. Habe bis jetzt nichts gutes darüber gehöhrt.
Boxxer ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht, kann ich aber nicht viel dazu sagen.
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. April 2008)

hat die 66 light eta ein 1.5 schaft?


----------



## l0st (6. April 2008)

ist doch egal,kannst ja nen reduziersteuersatz verbauen.


----------



## der-gute (6. April 2008)

l0st schrieb:


> ist doch egal,kannst ja nen reduziersteuersatz verbauen.



jaja

aber das wären dann wieder über 100 euro mehr.

am besten wäre ja ne gute von 2006 oder 2007 mit 1.5 Schaft


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (7. April 2008)

Ich hoffe, du hast aber einen wesentlich besseren Preis bekommen, als du in deinem anderen Fred erzählt hast, aber das ist ja deine Sache.
Zu allererst würde ich den Brunn Steuersatz rausschmeißen, denn der taugt nicht für höhere Belastungen, die Einbaulänge ist viel zu kurz, außerdem ist die Lagerqualität nicht die beste. Dann kannst du je nach Gabel dir einen vernünftigen einbauen und dann passt die Sache.
Ich hatte auch mal eine Brunn Gabel und einen Brunn Steuersatz in meiner Hardride, also ,glaub mir.


----------



## der-gute (7. April 2008)

ich bekomm den rahmen mit steuersatz und sattelstütze für 600 euro

is das noch zu viel?

hab ihn noch nicht gekauft...


----------



## yamann (7. April 2008)

Der Preis ist schon o.k.  Für meine Sau, Mod. 2005 hab ich mit Fox- Dämpfer, Titanfeder und x-long Steuersatz ca. 550,-- gelöhnt. 
Aber wie gesagt,  der Kollege hat recht in Bezug auf den Steuersatz.
Wenn der Brunn noch o.k. ist, versuch ihn halt zu verkaufen.


----------



## der-gute (16. September 2008)

Moin again

hab mir die Wildsau jetzt gekauft

hab für Rahmen, Brunn 1.5 Steuersatz, Fox Vanilla Dämpfer, Brunn Sattelstütze, Raceface Kurbel und Innenlager 600 gezahlt.

Jetzt muss ich ersma die Lager erneuern...

Mal sehen, ob ich für die defekten Lager noch nen Rabatt bei ihm bekomme.

So sieht se grade aus, meine Wildsau:





Hab mir ne Manitou Sherman dazu gekauft, die grade bei Arkina in Bern zur Revision is
und einen DT FR 2350 LRS, der saubillig war ;-)


----------

